# Mixing One Shots and Steeping - A guide



## Rude Rudi (26/4/18)

It was only a matter time for the One Shot craze to hit our shores, and in true form, our local vendors went full out to bring us most of the top international brands, as well as some exciting local One Shots.

Of note is the ever expanding range available at Blck Vapour and The Flavour Mill. Thanks to @Richio, @Erica_TFM, @DizZa for having the foresight to bring these amazing ranges in for us Saffas to enjoy!!

It may be argued that @YeOldeOke at All Day Vapes pioneered the concept locally, having had One Shots for sale for many years. Clever bloke that...!!

I thought I would share some basic info here to help out as I have seen some misconceptions and repeat questions on this topic.

A Hardshot (or one shot) is an easy and convenient solution for beginners and experienced DIY'ers to make an already developed and perfected recipe without buying all of the individual concentrates to make a (usually complex) recipe. One Shot flavour concentrates are blended flavours designed to be used on their own and requires no further intervention by the mixer. Think of it as the little Kool Aid packets we got as children - all you did was add water, and voila! Same concept with a one shot...

The major benefit of One Shot flavour concentrates is ease of use. You don’t need to use a combination of flavour concentrates to achieve the flavour you want. Simply add the recommended mix percentage of the One Shot flavour concentrate to you preferred VG, PG and nicotine mix and you’re good to go. A common misconception however is that a One Shot is a SNV. Alas, this is not the case. Although the flavours are mixed, it still needs to develop/meld through the steeping process, covered in the blow guide.

I found a very good article here, which I will share.

*Mixing One-Shots 101*

WHAT YOU'LL NEED

A one-shot concentrate ( duh...obvs )

P.G. ( Propylene Glycol ) 500ml will last you a while!

V.G. (Vegetable Glycerine ) Whatever you can afford. 1 litre is a good start

Nicotine ( if you want to vape with nicotine )

Measuring equipment ( syringes in several sizes are most commonly used ) 5ml, 10ml will suffice for now, and I also find a 100ml large syringe is great for dealing with the P.G/V.G

A bottle / container for your final mix.

A good Mixing Calculator ( I use "POTV eJuiceCalc" available for free on Google Store for android, though others are available )

Tissues, cloths etc to mop up any inevitable drips, spills etc

That's it really.


Ok, so I'll should really point out now that nicotine is a highly toxic substance, in particular if you have in your stash any pre-TPD bottles of 72mg ( strong! ) nicotine...please be careful! Use disposable nitrile gloves, and if you get any nicotine liquid on your hands, face, eyes, mouth...please wash with copious amounts of water and see a doctor if you are really concerned. DO NOT MIX WITH KIDS AND ANIMALS PRESENT! They not only distract from the task at hand, but can be gravely affected with the ingestion of nicotine. Be warned. Be safe!

Anyway, I know you are all eager to begin, and I've done the serious bit, so lets begin!

*THE CALCULATION*

Here's a typical one-shot mix scenario. You want a big lovely batch of ( one of my personal favourites ) Dough Boy. You've bought the 30ml bottle of concentrate and have all of the above to hand. What's next? Calculate what you'll need to make it, that's what! This is where the Mixing Calculator is indispensible.

_Yes a mixing calculator. I could show you pages of tables and formulas for doing manual calculations. But seeing as 80% of the uk ( and nearly 50% of people worldwide ) own a smartphone, why bother?_

Below are a couple of screenshots to show a typical mix for Dough Boy. I went for a 75VG/25PG mix using all 30ml of the one-shot, at 3mg nicotine. In the example, I am using the only type of nicotine generally available now, 18mg/10ml nicotine shots. These particular nic shots are 100% V.G.

So, all I had to do was plug the relevant info into the app!

Base ( the nicotine ) is 18mg

The final ( End ) mg I want is 3mg

My final amount of juice ( End Mls ) is 120ml ( which I know from experience will match perfectly the amount of Dough Boy one-shot )

Base ratio ( the nicotine I'm using ) is 100% VG, so I moved the first slider accordingly to 100% VG

End Ratio ( the final 'thickness' of the juice ) is set to my personal preference, 75VG/25PG. Decent for clouds, flavour and steep times. See second slider

Lastly, the mix ratio for the flavour(s) is added. This is easily found with the one-shot description on the Nom Nomz flavour shot website, sometimes stated as a range ( i.e. 15-25% ). This all depends on how strong you want your juice to taste and personal preference. I went for the max 25% ( Oh I like it strong! )

Below, we have a screenshot of all this information plugged into the calculator.







All info entered correctly? Click to calculate!
After the app has done it's thing, you will be presented with all the info you need to complete the mix. Lets take a look-see -







As the app says, to make 120 mls of Dough Boy, with a PG:VG ratio of 25/75 ( I know, it's arse about tit ), at a strength of 3mg, we simply need -

All the Dough Boy one-shot ( 30ml )

70ml of VG

20ml of 18mg VG nicotine shots ( thats 2 x 10ml bottles )

This one's gonna be easy peasy!!! LET'S DO IT!!!

(Note: no PG is required in this mix, as the amount needed to reach 75VG/25PG happens to be present in the Dough Boy one-shot. Virtually all one-shots will be PG based unless they specifically state otherwise )

*THE MIX*

So are we sitting comfortably? At our clutter free workspace with NO children, dogs, or partners sporting their sexiest lingerie/posing pouch to distract us? Good.

Have your final juice receptacle open and awaiting filling ( I personally am liking 120ml Gorilla Bottles, but I quite often use Boots Glycerine bottles to mix in. Did I not mention Boots 200ml Glycerine is a great V.G. stand-in until you get a larger amount elsewhere?!? Well it is.)






Now tip/squirt/squeeze all 30ml of your concentrate into the awaiting receptacle.

Measure 70ml of VG using your syringe/measuring beaker. Add to the same receptacle.

Grab two nicotine shots. Squirt into the receptacle.

Put nozzle or cap on.

Shake.

And...relax. You've just made your own juice!

As you can see, it's not the actual mixing thats particularly difficult. It's more about the preparation and calculation of what you'll need for your mix. And the more you do it, the easier and faster it all gets.

*THE AFTERGLOW*

So, you're sat staring at your beautiful creation. You feel chuffed with yourself and rightly so. Your next thought will likely be....."Ooooh I want to vape this, and I want to vape it NOW".

*STOP!!!*

This is where you should roughly decide how long the juice will need steeping. Yup, I am a firm believer in *THE STEEP!*

Sometimes we are given the steep information when buying the one-shot, and it's often given with the one-shot's mix percentage on the website. If not, here's the guide I usually follow -

Mints and Menthols - Shake n' Vape!

Fruits and Confectionary - 1 day to 1 week

Cakes - 2 weeks

Creams - 3 weeks

Custards and Tobacco - 4 weeks

If your mix contains more than one of these flavour types, alway go with the longest steep.

Put your mix in a sock drawer / dark cupboard / old shoe box under the bed and leave it. I don't care what anyone else says, there are no shortcuts to steeping. Honestly, I've tried them all and it's all a load of poppycock. The Maillard Reaction has been the only way to age wines for hundreds of years. Same now goes for e-liquid.

BUT REMEMBER - all this steeping information is just a guide, not a set of hard and fast rules. A juice is ready to vape when YOU think its ready. If your custard with fruit tastes good to YOU after a few days steep or even after a good old mix and shake...crack on!

So, to all you one-shot virgins out there, I hope this little article has put your mind at ease, and given you the confidence to move onwards and upwards into the wonderful world of mixology!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 12 | Thanks 2


----------



## Halfdaft (26/4/18)

Great post bud!

I just have one question about the nic, are we only allowed to buy nic shots now?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/4/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Great post bud!
> 
> I just have one question about the nic, are we only allowed to buy nic shots now?



Not at all... This article was based on US regulations, hence the compliance to their standards. I will amend the OP to avoid confusion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (26/4/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Great post bud!
> 
> I just have one question about the nic, are we only allowed to buy nic shots now?


I know of vape shops in the UK that sells 0mg juice with nicotine shots.
I have not heard of any store in RSA that goes this route.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halfdaft (26/4/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> I know of vape shops in the UK that sells 0mg juice with nicotine shots.
> I have not heard of any store in RSA that goes this route.



Its that whole short fill craze that's happening in the UK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (26/4/18)

It has to do with the TPD legislation in the UK.. but there are signs that they *might* amend the legislation to exclude vaping from the TPD regulations soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (26/4/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> Its that whole short fill craze that's happening in the UK.


Yea lol when one of my buds gets his juice from the shop (They are not allowed to sell 100ml bottles with nicotine in it), they just sell him a 100ml bottle and add the nicotine after the sale hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Safz_b (6/5/19)

When mixing one shots is a scale neccessary I've been looking up on mixing and see its more accurate using a scale for diy does the same concept apply to one shots or are syringes fine @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (6/5/19)

Safz_b said:


> When mixing one shots is a scale neccessary I've been looking up on mixing and see its more accurate using a scale for diy does the same concept apply to one shots or are syringes fine @Rude Rudi



A scale, in my opinion, is an absolutely must have to ensure accurate mixing and consistency. 
Nothing fancy, just a simple R120 or R240 jobbie form Blck @Richio will suffice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## RainstormZA (7/5/19)

Lol nice guide there, one would swear you are British by the slang you use.

Yeah I have this issue with the UK online shops selling nicotine one shots or shortfills. Most of them are 18mg one shots in 10ml bottles. How does one work with that?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Safz_b (7/5/19)

How do you measure using a scale does the ejuice calculator give the mg equivalent?

Sorry about so many questions I am just only dipping toes in the diy puddle I havent even bought anything for it yet
And to start up looks expensive so I'm doing more research before I go and buy wrong things

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (7/5/19)

Safz_b said:


> How do you measure using a scale does the ejuice calculator give the mg equivalent?
> 
> Sorry about so many questions I am just only dipping toes in the diy puddle I havent even bought anything for it yet
> And to start up looks expensive so I'm doing more research before I go and buy wrong things



@Safz_b The E-liquid calculator should provide the Grams required. You will use the scale according to the grams per concentrate as shown below


.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RichJB (7/5/19)

Safz_b said:


> And to start up looks expensive so I'm doing more research before I go and buy wrong things



Actual DIY - buying concentrates and doing your own recipes and mixes - can be very expensive due to the sheer number of concentrates required. You really need to have at least 500 concentrates to experience even half of what DIY has to offer. At R30 a pop average, that is an investment of R15k, which is not to be taken lightly.

But one-shots are a slam dunk. If there is a one-shot of a commercial juice you like, there is little risk and you will make up the cost of the scale with the first couple of bottles of juice you mix. 

Sure, there is a risk in buying one-shots you don't know but the same applies to juice you don't know. Cost-wise, you can buy and mix three new one-shots for the same price as one new juice. The ability to tailor things like your nic level and VG/PG balance is just gravy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Safz_b (7/5/19)

Thanks


Dietz said:


> @Safz_b The E-liquid calculator should provide the Grams required. You will use the scale according to the grams per concentrate as shown below
> 
> View attachment 165873
> .

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Safz_b (7/5/19)

Now im feeling much more confident in trying them 
How does different pg/vg ratios affect the juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Safz_b (7/5/19)

I was thinking of sticking to about 70/30

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lawrence A (7/5/19)

Safz_b said:


> Now im feeling much more confident in trying them
> How does different pg/vg ratios affect the juice



Higher VG = more clouds, less flavor and less throat hit
Higher PG = less clouds, more flavor, and more throat hit

Higher VG juices may also struggle to wick in certain devices

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dietz (7/5/19)

Safz_b said:


> Now im feeling much more confident in trying them
> How does different pg/vg ratios affect the juice


As @Lawrence A said! People normally adjust it for Throat hit tolerance and Device its vaped in, the High VG Juices (80 VG and up) are mostly for Cloud chasers in comps and People who have PG allergies.

As a _basic _guideline I mix according to the device Im vaping it in:
- 70/30 RTA & Dripper
- 60/40 MTL RTA
- 50/50 Pod Devices

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Safz_b (7/5/19)

So much to learn 
Thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## TrifeDawg17 (18/7/19)

If you're trying to recreate a commercial juice - the motherload of recipes is at a site called 99 juices (unfortunately I can't post links yet). 

Recently made some Unicorn Frappe with Ice (basically blue raspberry, mango, whipped cream and ice). The steep time is killing me tho!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Riaz_sh (8/8/19)

Hi There

I have mixed a few one shots and have had decent results

1 question though that I need to ask

when a one shot says mix at 10%

should I be using 10% of the one Shot per 100mls or

should I use the whole bottle of one shot and on my calculator put in 10% so that it can work out how much VG/PG and Nicotine I need to add

thank you in advance

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Safz_b (8/8/19)

@Riaz_sh 
It Depends on the amount of juice you want to make
So if you want to make a 100ml bottle of juice that requires 10% you will need 10ml of one shot concentrate.

On your calculator you will need to add the % of VG/PG ratio and nicotine also add the amount of juice you want to make it will give you the amount of VG/PG nicotine and one shot concentrate that is required for the desired target amount of ml's

I hope this makes sense

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Safz_b (8/8/19)

Here is an example of bamango ice mixed at 10% with 1.5mg nicotine (100mg in PG) and 70/30 VG/PG

I noticed diy nicotine seems stronger then commercial bought juice so instead of mixing 3mg rather put 2 mg and see from there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz_sh (13/8/19)

aaaah okay... it makes sense

thank you for the help


----------



## Birkie (10/5/20)

I received my "one shots", PG and VG, plus accessories (ordered from Blck Vapour) this morning. Due to LD restrictions I did not order nicotine. If I should mix up a few of the OS with PG/VG and allow time to steep, would it be possible to add nicotine at a later stage should the LD restrictions be lifted? Or should I just mix minimal quantities for use in the interim?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (10/5/20)

Birkie said:


> I received my "one shots", PG and VG, plus accessories (ordered from Blck Vapour) this morning. Due to LD restrictions I did not order nicotine. If I should mix up a few of the OS with PG/VG and allow time to steep, would it be possible to add nicotine at a later stage should the LD restrictions be lifted? Or should I just mix minimal quantities for use in the interim?


Yes to steeping and adding NiC later

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Birkie (11/5/20)

Thanks Resistance. Just a question for a further point of clarity please... when I use the *calculator* to determine the PG/VG quantity / mass etc., should I provisionally add in Nic (3mg), for later addition once available, or would you recommend 0%, or won't it really matter with such a minimal quantity? If If I make provision for 3mg nic, then my saved recipe will indicate how much to add, when available.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (11/5/20)

Birkie said:


> Thanks Resistance. Just a question for a further point of clarity please... when I use the *calculator* to determine the PG/VG quantity / mass etc., should I provisionally add in Nic (3mg), for later addition once available, or would you recommend 0%, or won't it really matter with such a minimal quantity? If If I make provision for 3mg nic, then my saved recipe will indicate how much to add, when available.



Yes, do add the Nic into your calculations and write info on your bottle so you don't forget. You can also write how much ml or weight Nic need to be added and the PG/VG ratio as well as the date so you don't get confused later.
Then when you get the Nic you add the quantity you wrote on the bottle.

Example. 100ml VG/PG ratio
Nic (to add 3mg/ weight or ml) 
date mixed
It saves frustrations later.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (12/5/20)

I find on the juice calculators I use that they have a print function, so this is what I do. Mommy and I have different recipe boxes clearly marked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Styleoptix (1/8/20)

Rude Rudi said:


> A scale, in my opinion, is an absolute must have to ensure accurate mixing and consistency.
> Nothing fancy, just a simple R120 or R240 jobbie from Blck @Richio will suffice.


I bought a scale accuracy 0.01g from TakeaLot. The measurements were not matching those shown on the recipe even though I was adding using syringes to double-check. I sent it back as faulty and have received a replacement - same problem. I have put on a measuring beaker, pressed Tare to zero it and added 10m distilled water - it still does not read 10g. Am I being stupid or is the scale useless? Thanks


----------



## Room Fogger (1/8/20)

Styleoptix said:


> I bought a scale accuracy 0.01g from TakeaLot. The measurements were not matching those shown on the recipe even though I was adding using syringes to double-check. I sent it back as faulty and have received a replacement - same problem. I have put on a measuring beaker, pressed Tare to zero it and added 10m distilled water - it still does not read 10g. Am I being stupid or is the scale useless? Thanks



Are you using the ml calculation or the weight calculation? The weight of water, VG and PG differ per ml, so just looking at 1 ml is 1 mg is not fully correct. In the attached primer linked below by @RichJB he explains some of the principles, including why you actually slightly “miscalculate” your flavoring based on practices in the commercial manufacturing arena. 

I am not sure which calculator you are using to get your recipe quantities, most are good, but I have been using a scale virtually from my second batch of mixing, and a scale just makes it so much easier, and no wastage or extra washing needed. Imho when using a scale and just taking care to get as near as possible to the calculated weight will give you a satisfactory and consistent outcome. I hope that this primer will shed some more light on the process, and ensure many more and happy mixing sessions to you.

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/a-diy-primer.t44442/

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------

